# '56 Mark II Jaguar, What is the Correct Rear Fender Reflector?



## Talewinds (Mar 3, 2013)

Just picked up a Jag but it's missing the reflector. What's the correct one? Size?

Thanks


----------



## how (Mar 3, 2013)

had a smaller round Gluco reflector not sure what size but somthing in the 1 and half inch range

and they didnt make that bike for 56,,first year 57


----------



## jpromo (Mar 3, 2013)

Jaguar should have the Schwinn teardrop.


----------



## jpromo (Mar 3, 2013)

I lied; it looks like the teardrop started a bit later on the Jags. That, or it was an option for a few years before they were standard. I have a '56 Corvette with one and the bike is unaltered. I guess if it has two vertical fender holes, then you know it was a teardrop.

Other than that, I think you need a 1.75" M/W reflector with base. They're not so common in the middleweight size and I just sold one on ebay unfortunately.


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 3, 2013)

Hmmm, ok I see they discontinued a Jaguar model in '56, but looks like that model was a ballooner... Mark II is listed in '57, I get it now. :o

So, my serial number... 






Bummer about the recently sold one, I'll keep looking. It's a single rear fender hole...


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 3, 2013)

Grrr, these Schwinn serials get frustrating at times. "L" coded serials didn't appear in 1957 at all, and 1958 went to six numerals after the alpha....
 Soooo, 1956 frame produced for the '57 model year??? (I've had several of these Schwinns already with frames produced one year prior to the actual model, i.e. my Corvette w/ late '54 dated frame)


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 3, 2013)

Your serial number was also recorded in 1954. The first middleweight Jag was a 1957 model and the teardrop reflector first came about on the 1959 models. I would guess the reflector was a 1-1/2" or 1-3/4" round piece, and no base/bezel. My 58 Corvette has the 1-3/4 piece. 

The serial number situation isn't that confusing. The date coded number has nothing to do with a bikes build date and I personally believe the numbers were stamped on the dropout or headtube right after the steel was stamped out, prior to being used in building a frame. There is no possible way to date when a Schwinn was made until they started stamping the headbadges. So you have an August 56 serial number but the bike is actually 1957 model. Any date on the crank casting, fork or rear hub?


----------



## Talewinds (Mar 3, 2013)

GTs58 said:


> ....So you have an August 56 serial number but the bike is actually 1957 model. Any date on the crank casting, fork or rear hub?





Ahhh, yes! This! ^

Crank is coming out this week, I'll check other areas for dates.


----------



## how (Mar 5, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Jaguar should have the Schwinn teardrop.




59 and later had tear drop,, 57 had a simple round reflector


----------



## krankrate (Mar 6, 2013)

*jag*

The first jag's came out in 54 and they were balloon tire.


----------



## Hb Twinn (Mar 8, 2013)

*My 57 has 1.75*

I also have an early mk ll jag. If I remember, it's also a July or August stamp. It  Has early middleweight reflector. I'll try to get a pic soon, but I'm in the middle of moving so its a little crazy in the garage(s). I might have another but it will be awhile before the bike shop is up and running again, so I can't check on parts stock, everything is in boxes.  I should be able to get a picture sooner though, stay tuned...


----------

